# But millennials aren't apparently in to orchids...



## Linus_Cello (Sep 7, 2017)

(the link at the end of the story is quite humorous; maybe we can start one "with slipper plants"?)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...f373b3977ee_story.html?utm_term=.ce39a5394f8e


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 7, 2017)

millennials love orchids just fine..we had plenty of customers in that age range at Seattle Orchid..millennials just don't care to socialize as much in formal orchid communities


----------



## StreetVariety (Sep 8, 2017)

You're looking at wrong place if you don't think that young people are into orchids. 

Orchid societies really are relics of past. Move on!!


----------

